
14 Days of jQuery and the New API Browser - sant0sk1
http://blog.jquery.com/2010/01/08/14-days-of-jquery-and-the-new-api-browser/
======
DrJokepu
Does anyone know what new features / improvements will jQuery 1.4 bring? I
can't seem to find a list of them anywhere.

~~~
jeresig
Some of the API changes can be found here:
<http://api.jquery.com/category/version/1.4/>

A full changelog, along with information about the performance improvements,
will be forthcoming.

